# Did you hear that noise?



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

That was my mailbox getting bombed by @bobbya08 . Started out innocent enough for a easy trade for a Black Honey and a Ezra Cleaver. Sure we should throw in a couple bodyguards to make it worth while in shipping. I had no idea what I agreed to at that time. Package landed yesterday and he didn't hold back at all! Now I have got to figure out away to return something in the same category......lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Damn...talk about a Saturday SMACK DOWN.....killer hit [MENTION=2232]@Bobbya08

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Haha that's Bobby
Man has no mercy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit.. @Bobby08..Wanna do another trade?.. I've got kids, there already trained....think about it..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Lmao....if he's trading for kids I got 6 so I'm sure he would like one of them....lol....had no idea of his reputation! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another nice Bobby blast !


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Bobby hits hard!! A force to be reckoned with. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Yeah how the hell is a unsuspecting fella suppose to follow up after that.....lol....I guess I brought it on myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

GOT14U said:


> Yeah how the hell is a unsuspecting fella suppose to follow up after that.....lol....I guess I brought it on myself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad they made it safe and sound. You are under no obligation to try to one up me at all buddy. I don't expect anything at all in return I do this because I enjoy it and nothing more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Glad they made it safe and sound. You are under no obligation to try to one up me at all buddy. I don't expect anything at all in return I do this because I enjoy it and nothing more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all good! I'll send some I like and hopefully you haven't had! And of corse the Cleaver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bobbya08 said:


> Glad they made it safe and sound. You are under no obligation to try to one up me at all buddy. I don't expect anything at all in return I do this because I enjoy it and nothing more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





GOT14U said:


> It's all good! I'll send some I like and hopefully you haven't had! And of corse the Cleaver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect ...this is the point of this place.. Great job , both of ya

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Perfect ...this is the point of this place.. Great job , both of ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hey you guys give me plenty of comic relief the least I can do is share a few cigars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bobbya08 said:


> Hey you guys give me plenty of comic relief the least I can do is share a few cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What..we're here for your amusement...like a clown..lol










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> What..we're here for your amusement...like a clown..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you guys are pretty helpful at times also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> Hey you guys give me plenty of comic relief the least I can do is share a few cigars.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of it unintentional


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great job Bobby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Holy crap! Great hit indeed!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mother of pearl that's a hell of a hit!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done comrades


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Bombs away


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm looking into investing in mailbox stock. A lot of federal crimes going on around these parts! Nice job Bobby! Who knew you had the home time to pull off such a stunt?


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> I'm looking into investing in mailbox stock. A lot of federal crimes going on around these parts! Nice job Bobby! Who knew you had the home time to pull off such a stunt?


I only had a couple days to orchestrate my plan but I got it done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> I only had a couple days to orchestrate my plan but I got it done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In fine fashion too! A man who knows how to carry out a mission!


----------

